# Terrible bike accident.



## Doobiesis (14 Feb 2018)

First Sunday in Jan headed out to a frequent ride. Trying to clear my head for exams. On my way back on a fast part 25 mph my back wheel caught some mud and I could do nothing to stop having a very bad fall. 

I fell in the middle of a road and tried to get myself out of the road but my arm was buggered and I couldn’t move. Luckily for me a car driver pulled in front of me so nothing would hit me. I was very impressed with how many car drivers stopped and helped me. A local shop owner taking my shattered bike leaving me her phone number. Another gentleman telling me I should not let this stop me from being a cyclist. And someone was on the phone to 999 and a lovely couple who waited with me whilst the ambulance was on route. 

To cut a very long story short initially hospital said nothing broken sent me home, only to be called back next day as I had a posterior dislocation so was in hospital a few days they could not put it in 
To place and wanted to operate on me. Surgeon not happy so sent me for an MRI scan and that is where the bad news gets worse. I had a 7cm tear in my rotary cuff, and the ligaments had torn away from my bone, the consultant made no bones about how bad this was. He said I had to have two major operations in one but cos it was a long surgery they could not carry it out for 2 weeks which was very bad as my arm kept dislocating and was very painful. Doctor put me on morphine for paiin. 

Nothing prepared me for the pain when I woke up from a 6 hr operation Oh My God! It was the worst pain I’ve ever had! Was in hospital a week and that was 2 weeks ago. Having just taken myself off the morphine which was actually worse than the op itself, and took a further five days, horrible stuff. 

I’m convinced I’ll never cycle again, my mum collected my bike which apart from a buckled back wheel has gotten off better than I have. 

Has anyone else had a bad accident and gotten back on? I’ve even given some cycling bits away I’m that convinced.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (14 Feb 2018)

Wow! I am in awe you’ve even managed to type this up. Well done for being so courageous. Get fixed soon.


----------



## I like Skol (14 Feb 2018)

Not done anything as bad as you but had a fair number of nasty falls. Dislocated my shoulder in a slow speed MTB fall in my early-mid 20s, come off at speed a couple of times and received some nasty grazes, gouges and bruises but never needed any stitches. Broke my kneecap a couple of years ago and was back on my bike in a week or so.
Others on the forum have had some serious offs with broken limbs or hips being about the worst. @fossyant even broke his back when knocked off on his commute. Nearly all get back on their bikes, I certainly have.

Don't write off your cycling career just yet, give it the advised time for recovery, listen to your doctors and then slowly return to cycling, why wouldn't you? Serious accidents are few and far between and I bet in two months time you will be desperate to get back on the bike anyway


----------



## confusedcyclist (14 Feb 2018)

Yes, get well soon, as for your last question, lots of people have had bad accidents and eventually get back in the saddle. No need to rush, tackle it when you feel ready. Take all your doctor's advice and all the physio you can.

Personally I have had a couple of offs, but nothing broken/torn, even those minor events had me feeling nervous afterwards. It's normal to fear hurting yourself again, it's a means of self-preservation. Just put the risk in perspective. If you slipped in the bathroom, would you stop showering for the remainder of your life? Would you ride at that speed in those road conditions again, or would you learn from your bad luck and take it easier in muddy/wet conditions? We all put ourselves at risk every day, no matter what we do. But we can manage most of the risk away.


----------



## Rooster1 (14 Feb 2018)

Please don't stop cycling. We've all had our offs - some have come off with breaks and injuries for sure. Get well soon


----------



## Welsh wheels (14 Feb 2018)

Doobiesis said:


> First Sunday in Jan headed out to a frequent ride. Trying to clear my head for exams. On my way back on a fast part 25 mph my back wheel caught some mud and I could do nothing to stop having a very bad fall.
> 
> I fell in the middle of a road and tried to get myself out of the road but my arm was buggered and I couldn’t move. Luckily for me a car driver pulled in front of me so nothing would hit me. I was very impressed with how many car drivers stopped and helped me. A local shop owner taking my shattered bike leaving me her phone number. Another gentleman telling me I should not let this stop me from being a cyclist. And someone was on the phone to 999 and a lovely couple who waited with me whilst the ambulance was on route.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your accident. I've had a few crashes in my time, nothing as serious as yours though. Both times I thought I would give up cycling but when I got back on the bike, it all came back to me, I wasn't worried and I remembered why I enjoyed cycling. I think it's something you have to work out yourself, yes there are risks, but there are also great benefits. There's no shame in giving something up after a bad experience though. There are plenty of other forms of exercise out there. I think you have to consider whether you can do without cycling and its benefits in your life or not.


----------



## derrick (14 Feb 2018)

I like Skol said:


> Not done anything as bad as you but had a fair number of nasty falls. Dislocated my shoulder in a slow speed MTB fall in my early-mid 20s, come off at speed a couple of times and received some nasty grazes, gouges and bruises but never needed any stitches. Broke my kneecap a couple of years ago and was back on my bike in a week or so.
> Others on the forum have had some serious offs with broken limbs or hips being about the worst. @fossyant even broke his back when knocked off on his commute. Nearly all get back on their bikes, I certainly have.
> 
> Don't write off your cycling career just yet, give it the advised time for recovery, listen to your doctors and then slowly return to cycling, why wouldn't you? Serious accidents are few and far between and I bet in two months time you will be desperate to get back on the bike anyway


Sorry to read this, give it a bit of time before you get rid of all your gear, when the warmer weather gets here you may feel different, hope you have a speedy recovery from now on.


----------



## Venod (14 Feb 2018)

I have had a lot of offs over the years, fortunately I can say that I considered only one of them to be serious enough to contemplate packing in, a near head on with a blind driver resulted in a dislocated and broken shoulder, it was further complicated by infection, I did get back on the bike but I am not back at my previous confidence in traffic, my left shoulder is useless but its OK on the bike,
I would not stop if Its something you enjoy, but it may take a while to get your confidence back.
The brother in law came off recently and broke his hip, he has decided to pack in, a mate also broke his hip and had to have it replaced, he hasn't decided if he is getting back on yet.


----------



## Doobiesis (14 Feb 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Wow! I am in awe you’ve even managed to type this up. Well done for being so courageous. Get fixed soon.


I’m just sad I feel the way I do about cycling. I’ve been cycling for over five years now and feel I get the most out of it, even recently joined a cycling group.


----------



## Banjo (14 Feb 2018)

Good Luck with the recovery from your injuries.

Take it easy get fully fit then you can consider if you want to carry on cycling.No point putting pressure on yourself now.


----------



## Doobiesis (14 Feb 2018)

I like Skol said:


> Not done anything as bad as you but had a fair number of nasty falls. Dislocated my shoulder in a slow speed MTB fall in my early-mid 20s, come off at speed a couple of times and received some nasty grazes, gouges and bruises but never needed any stitches. Broke my kneecap a couple of years ago and was back on my bike in a week or so.
> Others on the forum have had some serious offs with broken limbs or hips being about the worst. @fossyant even broke his back when knocked off on his commute. Nearly all get back on their bikes, I certainly have.
> 
> Don't write off your cycling career just yet, give it the advised time for recovery, listen to your doctors and then slowly return to cycling, why wouldn't you? Serious accidents are few and far between and I bet in two months time you will be desperate to get back on the bike anyway



I think a bit of pushing from my mother and family telling me I should quit. I did feel bad for mum as she got a call from the police telling her to head to hospital. She was very worried.


----------



## Oldbloke (14 Feb 2018)

Sorry to hear about your accident; hope you will feel better soon & regain your taste for cycling.

I had a similar op to you in 2016, broken ligaments/rotator cuff (not a bike fall) 6 weeks in a sling, so I fully sympathise!


----------



## Katherine (14 Feb 2018)

Never say never!
Bad luck on the accident but well done to you on getting this far, especially getting yourself off the morphine.
Shoulders just take a painfully long time. Meanwhile just keep as active as you can.


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Feb 2018)

You'll be fine when your healed up.
Pain and hospital are a crap mix.
Don't worry about getting back on for a while, it won't do any good.
Summer in a few months so look forward to that.

How would you feel if you crashed the car or had a transport accident? It's just life and touch wood you might never have a tumble again.

Leave the cotton wool life in the box where it belongs .


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Feb 2018)

What rotten luck - without wishing to sound offhand it could have been a whole lot worse so there is a bit of an upside to your situation.

I pulled my right arm out of its socket on the North Face of Ben Nevis in 2003. My climbing partner managed to force it back in (ouch!). Impossible to abseil off and not wishing to call in a MRT (RAF) Helicopter we continued with difficulty. It popped out again and he managed to push it in again with some forceful and very painful wiggling. Then it came out a third time and wouldn't go back in again. Six hours later with my arm dangling 1.5" lower than its opposite I was sedated (Morphine) at the hospital in Fort William - bliss as the pain abated. Diagnosis; dislocated shoulder and rotor cuff tears (minor).

Cue a couple of years of physio' and multiple arm problems in various joints, tendons, nerves that still return to this day.

At that point in my life I'd been an ardent MTB'er for around 12 years. I stopped riding my bike immediately thinking I would never ride again - far too painful. And then in 2012 I decided to resume cycling after a 9 year hiatus and, apart from the odd ache and nerve tingling, all seems fine. In truth I could have restarted cycling a lot sooner but I had gotten out of the habit I guess.

I resisted surgery; they wanted to put a titanium lip around the socket to stop any repeat as I thought surgery might make matters worse - stupid of me probably. But despite resuming climbing (albeit at a lower level) some years after the accident my arm has stayed firmly in place.

Whilst your injury sounds a deal worse than mine I would guess that eventually you will be physically capable of riding again - I certainly hope so.

Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Racing roadkill (14 Feb 2018)

I hope you heal well. That’s the thing with cycling, you will inevitably come a cropper sooner or later. You make a choice, once you’re healed up, do you ‘get back on the horse that threw you’ or give it up. Only you can answer that. I’ve been hit by cars, and come off because animals / pedestrians have run into my path, and I’ve broken numerous bits of bikes, and myself. So far, I’ve always got back on, and carried on. But crashes effect different people in different ways. By the time you’ve healed, you’ll almost certainly know the answer to your own question.


----------



## Alan O (14 Feb 2018)

Think about it from a statistics angle. While only a very small proportion of cyclists ever have a serious accident like this, almost none have two  (OK, I know it doesn't work like that).

Being serious, the event is still very raw in your mind (and your Mum's and family's minds too), and now is almost certainly not the best time to make such a big decision. It sounds like you're making a good physical recovery (though it does sound like a nasty one), and you've been very unlucky - most times a rear-wheel skid on mud will just leave the cyclist with nothing more than a bit of bruising and scraping.

But the psychological recovery will take longer. So maybe just put your bike away for a little while, but certainly don't dispose of anything yet, and give yourself more time.

Oh, and... to your recovery.


----------



## Drago (14 Feb 2018)

Holy Mary Mother of Trump! Here's for a swift and full recovery.


----------



## johnnyb47 (14 Feb 2018)

Sorry to hear of your horrific crash and hope your back on the mend. After enduring this I would imagine it's perfectly understandable to be put off cycling. I certainly would for sure.
Just concentrate on getting well and back on your feet for now and sod the cycling.
Maybe in a few months time when your feeling better and the "itch" for cycling gets a hold of you , you could go for a small short ride again and then take it from there..
The main thing is though ,your still alive and you are here to tell this scary and painful tale. 
Get well soon and take it easy,
Johnny


----------



## Doobiesis (14 Feb 2018)

I know it could have been so much worse and I am grateful every day I wasn’t killed. I tend to fall off my bike a lot but always land ok. 

If it hadn’t happened on the one point I push my speed it wouldn’t of been so bad.


----------



## Andrew_P (14 Feb 2018)

Sorry to hear about your accident, things sometimes happen, I have had one off in a similar manner as in it was an outside influence on my bike. Dislocated and fractured my shoulder.

I got out on my bike as soon as I could mainly because I felt like you do. To this day I still cannot bring myself to give it full tilt in to a right-hand corner like I used to, the slow motion memory lives on! I got by with reminding myself how long and how many miles I had ridden without this happening. 

It will be tough but in your position although more serious than mine I would get on and pootle as soon as you can, make it a mission to help you through recovery. I used the need to cycle to get through the pain and aggro of the injury.


----------



## johnnyb47 (14 Feb 2018)

We've all been there thought with the speed aspect. It's just unlucky for you to of had an off whilst traveling at speed. I can imagine as its only recently happened the memory of it is still very fresh in your mind which makes the thought of cycling again very frightening..Hopefully this feeling will fade as time passes by.


----------



## pjd57 (14 Feb 2018)

Hope you make a full recovery , and get back on the bike as soon as you are ready.


----------



## gavroche (14 Feb 2018)

So sorry to hear about your accident and hope you make a full recovery. As for giving up cycling, it is understandable to think that way so soon after your fall. Time is a great healer and weeks from now, when you see other cyclists on the road, the urge might come back. Nothing in life is 100% safe. You could have a bad fall just walking but you would still walk everywhere. I am not trying to convince you as only you can decide what you want to do. At the moment, just concentrate only healing well and then.................. who knows??


----------



## hoopdriver (14 Feb 2018)

Doobiesis said:


> First Sunday in Jan headed out to a frequent ride. Trying to clear my head for exams. On my way back on a fast part 25 mph my back wheel caught some mud and I could do nothing to stop having a very bad fall.
> 
> I fell in the middle of a road and tried to get myself out of the road but my arm was buggered and I couldn’t move. Luckily for me a car driver pulled in front of me so nothing would hit me. I was very impressed with how many car drivers stopped and helped me. A local shop owner taking my shattered bike leaving me her phone number. Another gentleman telling me I should not let this stop me from being a cyclist. And someone was on the phone to 999 and a lovely couple who waited with me whilst the ambulance was on route.
> 
> ...


Don't act in haste, although it is easy to understand how you must be feeling right about now. You have had a horrific fall. Anyone would be having second thoughts.

I came off my bike at speed on a downhill in Western Australia while I was midway through a 10,000 mile solo trek around the continent - although my injuries did not require surgery, I had fractures that required rest and I was some weeks off the bike, and feeling rather timorous when I eventually got back on it and continued my trek. My first couple of days were very anxious ones and it was another couple thousand miles before I really felt confident on the downhills again.

Many years passed before I had another fall and that was here in England, on a frosty January morning when some unsuspected slickness on the road sent me base over apex in an instant. Nothing I could do. Down hard and messed up some shoulder ligaments which are still not quite right five years down the track. Once again, I was apprehensive when I eventually got on my bike again and to this day I do not ride in winter anymore, or at least when the temperature is low enough to suggest there might be frost on the bitumen. A pity, because I used to love to ride on cold winter mornings, before dawn. But no more. We all make our own compromises.

Hopefully you will see your way clear to ride again. Don't think about that now. Think about getting better. Don't give away any gear. Make those sorts of decisions later, if at all, once the memory of this has had a chance to settle in your mind.

Lastly, I remember vividly coming off my bike in a bad way when I was a kid - in '66 - and messing up my knee, putting myself on crutches for a few weeks. I remember the hard smack of landing and sobbing that I was never going to ride a stupid bicycle ever, ever, ever again - and a gruff old neighbour, who came out to help, telling me not to be silly, of course I'd ride my bike again.

And of course I did.

I hope you will too.


----------



## Randomnerd (14 Feb 2018)

Doobiesis said:


> I’m convinced I’ll never cycle again, my mum collected my bike which apart from a buckled back wheel has gotten off better than I have.
> 
> Has anyone else had a bad accident and gotten back on? I’ve even given some cycling bits away I’m that convinced.



Hey @Doobiesis! Sounds very painful. I've had a quite a few offs, and also struggled to get back confidence. 
Give it plenty of time, have a bimble when you feel ready and maybe get a friend along for support. It'll come back if you take it steady.
The long-term benefits of being a cyclist for physical and mental health currently far outweigh the potential for harm on the roads.
There was a good article in the Telegraph last year after the TdF about how to fall off! If I remember right, the trick is to keep hold of the bars and ball up. I'm planning on remembering that and not putting it into effect any time soon.


----------



## Bazzer (14 Feb 2018)

Sorry to hear of your off. To repeat what others have said, give it time. 
I broke my leg in two places almost three years ago on a night ride and have also been hit a couple of times by cars. In my experience, the key is not to force yourself. It might mean riding short distances, routes you wouldn't previously have considered, etc., but it comes back with time.


----------



## DCLane (14 Feb 2018)

It happens: like you I fell on ice on the first Sunday in January, landing on the operation site from my op in September. Ouch!

My bad accident was nearly 2 years ago; broken ribs, damaged pelvis, torn tissue, etc. It took them almost a year to work out what else was wrong apart from the broken ribs but I'm slowly getting back to normal.

The pain will ease, although it'll take time. Due to my op I'm weak on my right side, which was why I fell over. Daily physio exercises are helping though and I'd strongly recommend you engage with the physio once you've been operated on.


----------



## dodgy (14 Feb 2018)

Don't give up. Cycling is a friend that can keep you company for the rest of your life.

GWS!


----------



## ColinJ (14 Feb 2018)

Doobiesis said:


> First Sunday in Jan headed out to a frequent ride. Trying to clear my head for exams. On my way back on a fast part 25 mph my back wheel caught some mud and I could do nothing to stop having a very bad fall.
> 
> I fell in the middle of a road and tried to get myself out of the road but my arm was buggered and I couldn’t move. Luckily for me a car driver pulled in front of me so nothing would hit me. I was very impressed with how many car drivers stopped and helped me. A local shop owner taking my shattered bike leaving me her phone number. Another gentleman telling me I should not let this stop me from being a cyclist. And someone was on the phone to 999 and a lovely couple who waited with me whilst the ambulance was on route.
> 
> ...


How horrid! I'm glad that it wasn't even worse than it was though. I hope you recover well from the surgery and do not suffer any long-term physical problems from what you have been through.



Doobiesis said:


> I’m convinced I’ll never cycle again, my mum collected my bike which apart from a buckled back wheel has gotten off better than I have.
> 
> *Has anyone else had a bad accident and gotten back on?* I’ve even given some cycling bits away I’m that convinced.


I have had quite a few near misses over the years that could have easily ended up causing injuries like yours, but I was lucky and usually got away with cuts and bruises. I am fairly sure that I broke a collarbone in one nasty crash as a teenager, however. I didn't go to hospital so I can't be sure but it hurt like hell for about 2 months and I couldn't move the arm much during that time. I just immobilised it until it stopped hurting. I still have a lump on the bone nearly 50 years on so I reckon it managed to repair itself without intervention.

I would have been worried about getting back on a bike immediately after that crash but I didn't have the problem because I no longer owned one! The bike I crashed on belonged to a friend. It was 20 years before I bought another bike and I really regret those lost cycling years. I hope that you do manage to overcome your fears once you are physically able to ride again so you don't end up with similar regrets. 

It is perfectly understandable why you feel the way that you do, but hopefully memories of the crash and the painful rehabilitation process will fade over time and allow you to get back on your bike.

If you and your family could somehow put emotions to one side and look at the risks and benefits of cycling, you should see that the risks are well worth taking. Obviously some risks (e.g. stupid drivers!) are not under your control but you can reduce overall risk by being more careful, for example by not riding when there is a risk of ice. 

Good luck! 



PS My biggest difficulty with cycling was coming back from my health problems of 2012/13. Some pretty terrifying things happened which made me question the wisdom of ever getting back on my bike, but eventually I started to feel better physically and that helped me overcome the emotional trauma of what had happened to me. I hope it goes that way for you too.


----------



## Mrs M (14 Feb 2018)

Wishing you a good recovery and hope you get back on the bike, as and when suits you 
xx


----------



## ColinJ (14 Feb 2018)

Oh, also ...

A good friend of mine had a similarly horrific accident last June, on a cycle tour of Europe. She was caught out by a dangerous rail crossing*** on a wet road in Switzerland, crashed heavily and suffered terrible leg injuries. She literally had to have one leg bolted back together in a Swiss hospital.

This an x-ray of the leg after the surgery ...







She suffered similar emotional problems after _her _crash and hospitalisation but eventually _DID _get back on her bike. She is now doing 50 mile hilly rides again. She intends one day to go back to that same road in Switzerland and restart her tour from where it so abruptly finished!

She has not found the recovery at all easy and still gets very upset about what has happened, but the cycling is helping her to put it behind her.

While she was recovering from the surgery in the Swiss hospital she was feeling nauseous when her doctor came to her room to see how she was doing. My friend promptly threw up over her and burst into tears! The doctor cleaned the pair of them up, gave her a hug and told her that she'd had an identical injury in a skiing accident a couple of years ago. Her x-rays had looked just like the one above.

The doctor said that she too had cried a lot in the weeks after _her_ accident and surgery. It was perfectly normal after such trauma, and it was also perfectly normal to be scared of getting back into the activity which had caused the injury. She had seen it frequently with her patients, but most of them were eventually able to return to what they loved doing.

I hope that helps! 







*** No warning signs, tracks at 45 degrees to direction of travel, slippery surface. Locals told her that cyclists crash there very regularly.


----------



## NorthernDave (14 Feb 2018)

Firstly, GWS.

At least the response of everyone who came to your audience in the aftermath shows that the overwhelming majority of people are decent, despite what we all might think sometimes!

Theres no rush to get back on your bike, take your time and you'll know when you are ready.


----------



## Doobiesis (14 Feb 2018)

That does help thank you, if your friend managed to get passed it, there’s hope for me. 

Thank you I am still crying daily and it doesn’t take much to set me off. 

I had a relationship breakup not so long ago and cycling was my way of coping with it. So I guess I’m slightly worried it’s gonna build up again.


----------



## mjr (14 Feb 2018)

Doobiesis said:


> I know it could have been so much worse and I am grateful every day I wasn’t killed. I tend to fall off my bike a lot but always land ok.
> 
> If it hadn’t happened on the one point I push my speed it wouldn’t of been so bad.


Very unlikely to be killed and it sounds like your relatives are being a bit unfair pressuring you to stop doing something you enjoyed. There are far more hazardous things you could have been doing.

Now, I hope you recover well, and I expect this to be unpopular, but if you tend to fall off a lot, please do something about that before you push the speed again. Coaching if you like, but just a bit of gently building up handling skills based on plans from books or websites should help immensely. There's no reason for crashing to be a frequent part of non-competitive cycling IMO.


----------



## Will Spin (14 Feb 2018)

I suffered a similar shoulder injury after a cycling accident about 7 years ago. I actually smashed and dislocated the ball joint off the top of the humerus. I had my arm strapped to my side for 6 weeks after an operation. Two things I found helped with a speedy recovery were; 1) I joined a local gym (i got 3 months membership free on the NHS as part of recuperation) and as soon as I could get down there, with my arm still strapped up I got them to give me a program for keeping fit, 2) I got a very good physiotherapist to work with me to rebuild the muscles in my arm as soon as the doctor said it was OK to start. It took about 3 months before I was back on the bike.


----------



## Kernow Cyclista (14 Feb 2018)

Sorry to hear about your off, I hope your injuries physical and mental heal very soon. it's a real confidence sapper. I had an off last month too, on a much smaller scale, but it was a hell of a shock. I was lucky, came out of the miu with a glued up lip and broken front tooth, not a great look for a lady but it could have been a lot worse. I've had three rides since with my club and they've helped a lot but I also need to go out solo and I plan to do that tomorrow. I'm nervous!


----------



## cyberknight (14 Feb 2018)

If you have private healthcare see about physio asap , i went through works physio for my rotator cuff/ frozen shoulder and tbh i wish at the time i had been in the private scheme as it seemed all they did was chase the pain around the arm suggesting different exercises .
It has taken me a good 6 months to get to a stage where i can contemplate longer rides, i was still managing my 10 mile commute but after 20 miles my amr would feel like it was about to drop off , i could ride more upright so as not to put strain on the ligaments holding the arm together but noass up head down riding .
I am at the point where i have gained a lot of the flexibility and no longer in constant pain , there is light at the end of the tunnel .


----------



## User32269 (14 Feb 2018)

Concentrate on getting better. Don't worry about when or if you will get back in the saddle.
Sounds an horrific experience.
Hope you can make a quick as possible recovery.


----------



## vickster (14 Feb 2018)

GWS

I suffered some injuries after being knocked off my bike 4 years ago. Needed two procedures on my left leg within 2 weeks and two keyhole ops about 18 months later on my right shoulder to repair a posterior labral tear and deal with subsequent adhesive capsulitis (can’t prove the shoulder injuries were down to the accident but anyhow). 

As above, start Physio asap but only once your surgeon gives you the ok. Consider paying for private if not insured

I think because my injuries weren’t down to me I was determined to start Cycling again ASAP but I wasn’t allowed to do so for 8 weeks after each surgery. Every shoulder injury is different, if you’ve had bit reattached, bones drilled etc the recovery will be very different to say a frozen shoulder. My two ops were both different in terms of rehab. After the second I was seeing a Physio every few days even on Christmas and New Year’s Eve! To avoid the capsule playing up again. After the tear repair it was much more conservative. 

The important thing is to try to regain range of movement back. I’m not fully mobile or pain free and needed a steroid injection, but better than it was 

However, don’t feel rushed or pressured to do anything including Cycling. Use a gym or turbo trainer to regain some fitness if needed all under the guidance of surgeon and Physio only though!!

I’m still nervous from time to time especially if a car gets to close and I certainly don’t ride at 25 mph even if I could but I enjoy the cycling I do, slow, steady, lots of coffee stops

If you’re struggling with the emotional side, talk to your GP about some counselling perhaps 

Get well soon


----------



## Racing roadkill (14 Feb 2018)

User13710 said:


> Loads of people cycle for years on end without having any crashes or incidents at all.
> 
> To the OP: Your fall and the aftermath sounds awful, and very bad luck. I hope you heal well and eventually decide to give cycling another go, maybe starting off with just pottering about and see how it goes. Good luck.



I don’t know a single rider ( who actually rides more than a couple of miles a year ) who hasn’t had an off. Don’t let that out you off though, take your time and don’t rush to get back on prematurely.


----------



## mjr (14 Feb 2018)

Racing roadkill said:


> I don’t know a single rider ( who actually rides more than a couple of miles a year ) who hasn’t had an off. Don’t let that out you off though, take your time and don’t rush to get back on prematurely.


I crashed when I was younger but I learned and haven't for some time. Riding most days, thousands of miles a year.


----------



## Tigerbiten (14 Feb 2018)

GWS.

I never thought I cycle much after losing my left arm to a Tiger.
Then I got a recumbent trike.
In the last 8 years I've done ~50,000 miles.
So if you go recumbent trike then you'll put a lot less stress/strain on your bad shoulder.
A bent bike can be a lot harder to learn to ride but also puts less stress/strain on your shoulder.

Luck ..........


----------



## Dave 123 (14 Feb 2018)

@Doobiesis thats really sad news to hear of your off. I hope the journey to recovery is as kind as it can be.

You will get back on your bike. Give it a nice sunny day, off road, no traffic, maybe with others around you to give you confidence. Take your time and don't beat yourself up over it!


----------



## bpsmith (14 Feb 2018)

Sorry to read your words and fair play to you for telling us your story. I think that’s the first step already done by the sounds of it.

Don’t give up on cycling. Don’t force yourself back on, but keep your kit and just wake up one morning and get back on. Don’t think about it or you’ll never do it.


----------



## snorri (14 Feb 2018)

Hi Doobiesis, that was a terrible experience, I think I may be cycling a little more cautiously this next few days!
My best wishes to you for a full recovery, and as said by others up thread, don't dispose of any bike gear yet, give yourself time to recover both physically and mentally.


----------



## si_c (14 Feb 2018)

Sorry to hear about your accident, these things unfortunately do happen. For the moment just focus on getting better, the advice above regarding physio is spot on. 

I had a fairly spectacular smash (20+ mph) a couple of years back into the back of a car, and shattered my collarbone, needing surgery. Recovery took a couple of months, and the physio helped loads.



Doobiesis said:


> I know it could have been so much worse and I am grateful every day I wasn’t killed. I tend to fall off my bike a lot but always land ok.
> 
> If it hadn’t happened on the one point I push my speed it wouldn’t of been so bad.



Most of the energy from your impact will have come from the sideways fall, the forward speed wouldn't have contributed as much as you think.

Worth thinking about would be a turbo trainer, it would get you back on a bike, getting exercise, and at the same time might help to build confidence again. Obviously check with your consultant beforehand, but mine had no problem as long as I wasn't putting weight on it


----------



## Jenkins (14 Feb 2018)

GWS Doobiesis. 

As others have said, don't give up the cycling. Take a bit of time for full recovery from the injuries and, when you feel up to it, try a few short, slow rides on local lanes/roads to rebuild your confidence and take it forward from there.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Feb 2018)

Tigerbiten said:


> GWS.
> 
> I never thought I cycle much after losing my left arm to a Tiger.
> Then I got a recumbent trike.
> ...



Crikey - that sounds awful.


----------



## Doobiesis (14 Feb 2018)

I’m so grateful for all your replies. And tales of injuries. I guess I was wondering if others had gotten back into cycling after a bad accident. And it seems the love of cycling will eventually help me go back out.

I have my six week surgery appt on March 12th where I’m hoping my sling will come off and I can start rebuilding my self again. And I will look into some physio at the university as I’m a student studying law, and they’re a lot cheaper.


----------



## kingrollo (15 Feb 2018)

I had minor off just before xmas - no injuries , no where near as bad as yours - But I did consider quitting, what stopped me was:-

1.I enjoy it
2.It keeps my weight down - and keeps my ashtma at bay

Probably 2, more than 1 - I can't run due to crap knees, feet - swimming bores the hell out of me, so how would I keep fit ?

If I were you I would modify your cycling - perhaps try off road, where you can layer up with body armour - or just go on very basic trails/canal paths.

I tried recumbent when I got OA in my hip - its seriously good fun, although I never got confident in traffic - I didn't find it difficult to learn either. 

Be sure to keep us posted.


----------



## kingrollo (15 Feb 2018)

Tigerbiten said:


> GWS.
> 
> I never thought I cycle much after losing my left arm to a Tiger.
> Then I got a recumbent trike.
> ...



Can we have the full tiger story ?


----------



## Siclo (15 Feb 2018)

Many years ago I used my head to remodel a car, the resulting fractured skull and associated minor brain injury took a long time to get over but I got back on, once I'd actually redeveloped a sense of balance.

Your mind will take as much healing as your body. Eventually the desire to cycle will return and once it does confidence will come, you'll probably find you'll have a bit of mental wobble the first time you ride through there again, but again that'll pass.

GWS.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Feb 2018)

kingrollo said:


> Can we have the full tiger story ?




I think I remember the newspaper story about it being posted


----------



## mjr (15 Feb 2018)

Does the forum think riding stonedust roads helps to build up handling skills for when you hit a patch of shoot on tarmac roads?


----------



## ianrauk (15 Feb 2018)

I'm not going to regale you with my bad accident story as there are enough on here as it is.
So get well soon @Doobiesis and think positive. The better cycling months are upcoming. Wait for a nice warm sunny day and jump back on your bike and enjoy.


----------



## Doobiesis (15 Feb 2018)

In the hope I want to cycle I have just paid and deferred my place for the London 100 now (hopefully) doing it in 2019. 

Feeling much more positive about my cycling. It is something I really benefit from mentally and physically so would hate to think I’d never go out again.


----------



## alicat (15 Feb 2018)

Yay!


----------



## Arjimlad (15 Feb 2018)

Wheel meet again, don't know where, don't know when.... 

I hope you feel much better soon, remember all the good stuff & get back in the saddle when you feel ready-ish


----------



## dhd.evans (15 Feb 2018)

Have had my fair share of accidents but I bit the back of a car in 2016 at 20mph. Split my face apart (torn lips from mouth to jaw), lost part of my jawbone and most of my bottom teeth. Continuing treatment has resulted in much dental work and cost.

Did i stop riding? Nope. Back on in 3 months. 

Be resilient and GWS.


----------



## Alan O (15 Feb 2018)

Doobiesis said:


> In the hope I want to cycle I have just paid and deferred my place for the London 100 now (hopefully) doing it in 2019.
> 
> Feeling much more positive about my cycling. It is something I really benefit from mentally and physically so would hate to think I’d never go out again.


Excellent


----------



## Tim Hall (15 Feb 2018)

ianrauk said:


> I'm not going to regale you with my bad accident story as there are enough on here as it is.
> So get well soon @Doobiesis and think positive. The better cycling months are upcoming. Wait for a nice warm sunny day and jump back on your bike and enjoy.


The tattooed beat messiah speaks much sense.


----------



## Jody (15 Feb 2018)

GWS and don't write cycling off too quickly. Starting on a turbo is a good idea to keep active but if your worried about road rides stick some different tyres on (if your bike allows) and go an explore towpaths/bridleways etc at a gentle pace. It will help to build your confidence up without the added pressure of tarmac and cars. I have had a few offs over the years, things like concusion, broken arm, split the back of my head open, twisted ankles, bruised bones, few OTB's one of which was at a fair rate of notts but you have to keep going.

Take your time and see how you go.


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Feb 2018)

Doobiesis said:


> Has anyone else had a bad accident and gotten back on?



I hope you have a speedy recovery! I was hit by a car in April 2015,then i broke my hip in August 2016, then my leg 2 months later. The last 2 incidents were classed as cycling "accidents". I've tried the "get back on your horse" approach,but for me there'll always be that fear of being hit again or hitting the tarmac and having another break. I don't think you've mentioned your age. Age as we know has a lot to do with recovery time,and how we approach these things. The younger you are, the more likely you'll be to get back on your "horse". But i'm only assuming that as i didn't have any serious cycling incidents till i was 54 years old.


----------



## Doobiesis (19 Feb 2018)

The first day in a week I’ve been ok since coming off that awful morphine! It’s a horrible place to be. Glad I’m ok now, arm pain is good at mo, getting by on just ibuprofen a few times a day. Even heading back to university next week. And I’ve sorted my physio for when my sling comes off in March.


----------



## Alan O (19 Feb 2018)

Doobiesis said:


> The first day in a week I’ve been ok since coming off that awful morphine! It’s a horrible place to be. Glad I’m ok now, arm pain is good at mo, getting by on just ibuprofen a few times a day. Even heading back to university next week. And I’ve sorted my physio for when my sling comes off in March.


Morphine can affect the mind in all sorts of weird ways - I felt horrible in a way I can't really describe when I had it a few years ago, and a friend's daughter suffered hallucinations and other strange psychotic symptoms!

Take care with Ibuprofen too - see https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/weight-watchers-thread.5974/post-5156434


----------



## vickster (19 Feb 2018)

This, make sure you only take the ibuprofen with food. Indeed, if you're taking it regularly, ask your GP for omeprazole or similar to protect your stomach lining (from a long-term NSAID user, over 2 years and counting  )


----------



## Doobiesis (19 Feb 2018)

vickster said:


> This, make sure you only take the ibuprofen with food. Indeed, if you're taking it regularly, ask your GP for omeprazole or similar to protect your stomach lining (from a long-term NSAID user, over 2 years and counting  )



Do not take the ibuprofen that regular, I’ve only taken two today. I would rather take the pain now than take anything for it.


----------



## Ajax Bay (19 Feb 2018)

Doobiesis said:


> I would rather take the pain now than take anything for it.


I thought that but was told: take the ibuprofen (having eased off the other stuff (codeine)) - it will help you recover (better sleep etc). So I did, cutting down as the pain wore off. Indoor stationary cycling was good before getting back outside.


----------



## Leodis (19 Feb 2018)

"Has anyone else had a bad accident and gotten back on? I’ve even given some cycling bits away I’m that convinced."

For sure, I had a clipless moment, smashed my shoulder on the kerb, broke my Humerus, broke my shoulder and chipped bone from than somewhere down my arm and ripped off all the muscles and tendons from my shoulder, my arm was just hanging.. puke.. I had surgery on my arm with a pinned plate put in. You are right the morphine is horrid stuff, I thought I was clever with the pump all night, I didn't feel clever when they took me off the pump...

The pain is bad, the lack of sleep depressing, they said 6 months off the bike but I was back on it after 3/4 months. New bike helped me back


----------



## Doobiesis (20 Feb 2018)

Leodis said:


> "Has anyone else had a bad accident and gotten back on? I’ve even given some cycling bits away I’m that convinced."
> 
> For sure, I had a clipless moment, smashed my shoulder on the kerb, broke my Humerus, broke my shoulder and chipped bone from than somewhere down my arm and ripped off all the muscles and tendons from my shoulder, my arm was just hanging.. puke.. I had surgery on my arm with a pinned plate put in. You are right the morphine is horrid stuff, I thought I was clever with the pump all night, I didn't feel clever when they took me off the pump...
> 
> The pain is bad, the lack of sleep depressing, they said 6 months off the bike but I was back on it after 3/4 months. New bike helped me back



My god that sounds bad! My arm wasn't hanging but I couldn't move it. That's a good idea re new bike actually as I have been thinking of upgrading to a carbon.


----------



## Alan O (20 Feb 2018)

Doobiesis said:


> My god that sounds bad! My arm wasn't hanging but I couldn't move it. That's a good idea re new bike actually as I have been thinking of upgrading to a carbon.


Carbon tubes are stiffer, in case you ever need an emergency splint


----------



## I like Skol (20 Feb 2018)

Doobiesis said:


> That's a good idea re new bike actually as I have been thinking of upgrading to a carbon.


See, it's starting already!
I said you would be itching to get back on a bike before long......


----------



## Dec66 (20 Feb 2018)

Doobiesis said:


> First Sunday in Jan headed out to a frequent ride. Trying to clear my head for exams. On my way back on a fast part 25 mph my back wheel caught some mud and I could do nothing to stop having a very bad fall.
> 
> I fell in the middle of a road and tried to get myself out of the road but my arm was buggered and I couldn’t move. Luckily for me a car driver pulled in front of me so nothing would hit me. I was very impressed with how many car drivers stopped and helped me. A local shop owner taking my shattered bike leaving me her phone number. Another gentleman telling me I should not let this stop me from being a cyclist. And someone was on the phone to 999 and a lovely couple who waited with me whilst the ambulance was on route.
> 
> ...


GWS. And don't let this put you off. Yes, it was a bad crash, and yes you had painful injuries, but it's very much the exception rather than the rule.

I had a bad crash some years ago, partly my own fault as I was dashing home to watch Everton on telly (yes, I know), I cut a corner and met a car coming down the middle of the road in the opposite direction. I went smack bang into the front of the car, over the bars, bounced off the top of the windscreen, rolled over the roof and landed on the road behind the car. 

Luckily I got away with a couple of popped ribs and a lot of bruising. The bike looked like a folded Brommie.

A month later, I bought my Apollo TDF, "Old Reliable". The day after I bought her, someone turned left on me without signalling as I was filtering, not my fault this time. Luckily no damage to me, just a small scuff to her.

We're still together, now. She takes me to and from work every day. I've not had a crash since, twelve and a half years.

When you're ready, get back on. Preferably when the sun shines.


----------



## Doobiesis (22 Feb 2018)

Oh dear! 

Just lost my job  

I’m not surprised as I was a temp.


----------



## Oldbloke (22 Feb 2018)

Commiserations, hope 2018 will improve for you soon!


----------



## Dec66 (22 Feb 2018)

Doobiesis said:


> Oh dear!
> 
> Just lost my job
> 
> I’m not surprised as I was a temp.


Oh, no... Did you break a mirror before you set off on that ride?

Hope your luck improves for you very soon. The laws of karma suggest you're due a lotto win, I reckon.


----------



## vickster (22 Feb 2018)

Doobiesis said:


> Oh dear!
> 
> Just lost my job
> 
> I’m not surprised as I was a temp.


Obviously not good but at least you can focus on recovery and rehab rather than worrying about getting back to work. I think some of my ongoing shoulder issues due to capsulitis were due to going back to my full time desk job too soon. Only 2 weeks off, as a contractor, no work no pay and bills to cover


----------



## alicat (22 Feb 2018)

Oh Gawd!


----------



## Doobiesis (22 Feb 2018)

Dec66 said:


> Oh, no... Did you break a mirror before you set off on that ride?
> 
> Hope your luck improves for you very soon. The laws of karma suggest you're due a lotto win, I reckon.



Ooh I hope so! Luckily it was a part time job, and now leaves me free to get stuck into my university work for a few months.


----------



## kingrollo (23 Feb 2018)

Dec66 said:


> GWS. And don't let this put you off. Yes, it was a bad crash, and yes you had painful injuries, but it's very much the exception rather than the rule.
> 
> I had a bad crash some years ago, partly my own fault as I was dashing home to watch Everton on telly (yes, I know), I cut a corner and met a car coming down the middle of the road in the opposite direction. I went smack bang into the front of the car, over the bars, bounced off the top of the windscreen, rolled over the roof and landed on the road behind the car.
> 
> ...



Wot - you married the person who knocked you off your bike ?


----------



## Dec66 (23 Feb 2018)

kingrollo said:


> Wot - you married the person who knocked you off your bike ?


Hee hee... I meant me and Old Reliable are still together.

I had to revisit my OP to check what I'd said because, spookily enough, the first crash was about a fortnight before I got married.


----------



## rnscotch (23 Feb 2018)

I've had many, many offs been doored a few times also but worst for me was was slamming into a deer that ran across the cycle path, those things are the equivalent of a moving brick sh*t house.


----------



## DCBassman (24 Feb 2018)

GWS. Looking forward to similar surgery in a couple of months, for a walking-pace off that caused way more damage than originally thought.
I have already had one ride, very carefully, since the prang, and was quite happy, although I took a much more relaxed machine.


----------



## Randombiker9 (24 Feb 2018)

rnscotch said:


> I've had many, many offs been doored a few times also but worst for me was was slamming into a deer that ran across the cycle path, those things are the equivalent of a moving brick sh*t house.


You can avoid cars doors opening easily by keeping your distance from them can't you?


----------



## Randombiker9 (24 Feb 2018)

I've not fallen off since i was young but i've only been cycling since like september.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Feb 2018)

Randombiker9 said:


> You can avoid cars doors opening easily by keeping your distance from them can't you?


True, but that is not always possible, unless you stop every time there is oncoming traffic on narrowish roads with parked vehicles on your side.


----------



## Doobiesis (24 Feb 2018)

Feeling a lot more positive now I’m over the morphine effects!! And only a couple more weeks till my visit with the consultant. 

I’ve got much more movement in my arm and it improves daily. Lost my job but now I can concentrate on my degree and catching up with university work. I’m also walking my dog Lola three times a day again. 

Thanks so much to everyone. When I first posted this I was in such a horrible place in my head, but I knew I didn’t want to feel my cycling life was over but couldn’t see how I could ever get back on again. 

Xx


----------



## HLaB (24 Feb 2018)

I'm glad you are feeling better about things @Doobiesis and good luck with a speedy recovery and your studies!


----------



## mjr (24 Feb 2018)

ColinJ said:


> True, but that is not always possible, unless you stop every time there is oncoming traffic on narrowish roads with parked vehicles on your side.


Quite. It is always possible, in other words, but some people seem to prefer the danger to either waiting or taking the lane.


----------



## I like Skol (24 Feb 2018)

Yay!

Great post. You can't keep a good man (or woman) down 

Glad you are starting to feel more positive and I am sure this will be the start of a steady recovery. Just a word of advice from my own experiences. This might ache and twinge for a year or two and you might begin to think it will always trouble you for the rest of your life. Suddenly you will one day realise you can't remember the last time it hurt, and actually you have to think carefully about which arm it was you injured.


----------



## gavgav (25 Feb 2018)

Wishing you a speedy recovery


----------



## Randombiker9 (26 Feb 2018)

ColinJ said:


> True, but that is not always possible, unless you stop every time there is oncoming traffic on narrowish roads with parked vehicles on your side.


Ussually when theres oncoming traffic you give way to oncoming veichles and sometimes it’s safer to stop e.g I have a narrow road loads of parked cars by a primary school if there’s a local bus or HGV etc... oncoming I stop and let the bus pass as there’s no way I’m going to squeeze pass a small gap and risk getting doored. Etc..


----------



## ColinJ (26 Feb 2018)

Randombiker9 said:


> Ussually when theres oncoming traffic you give way to oncoming veichles and sometimes it’s safer to stop e.g I have a narrow road loads of parked cars by a primary school if there’s a local bus or HGV etc... oncoming I stop and let the bus pass as there’s no way I’m going to squeeze pass a small gap and risk getting doored. Etc..


I'm not talking about getting to parked vehicles with oncoming traffic already coming at me. I was thinking more of already being past several vehicles with several more to go and THEN one or more vehicles appear in the other direction and squeezing me over. Crossing to their side of the road in an attempt to 'take the lane' from the oncoming vehicles would be unlikely to go down too well ... I have had drivers jump red lights at road works and drive straight at me before now so I definitely don't want to give the idiots an excuse to do it. (Apart from the fact that they might be busy texting their best mate at the time and not spot me ...)

Anyway, this isn't a thread about road positioning or giving way so we can continue that it elsewhere another time!


----------



## Doobiesis (11 Mar 2018)

So I never thought I’d get here! Six weeks in and I’ve got my consultant appt on Monday. They’re doing an MRI scan first to check it’s all healed and I start my physio the very next day. 

I’ve been getting the bus into uni and now I have lost my job, I’m forcing myself in every day, even if I have no classes! And it has helped me catch up with my subjects. 

Hoping to start some turbo training next week and those who said that I would start to miss it and be itching to go out were right. 

Thanks to everyone for giving me support. When I wrote this post I was in such a dark place and I turned to my fellow cyclists and you were all there for me.


----------



## Easytigers (11 Mar 2018)

Hope the recovery carries on smoothly and you’re back on the bike ready for summer :-)


----------



## I like Skol (11 Mar 2018)

I like Skol said:


> Yay!
> 
> Great post. You can't keep a good man (or woman) down
> 
> Glad you are starting to feel more positive and I am sure this will be the start of a steady recovery. Just a word of advice from my own experiences. This might ache and twinge for a year or two and you might begin to think it will always trouble you for the rest of your life. Suddenly you will one day realise you can't remember the last time it hurt, and actually you have to think carefully about which arm it was you injured.


Funny I should post this just 2 days before I got knocked off myself.....


Doobiesis said:


> ...... those who said that I would start to miss it and be itching to go out were right.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for giving me support. When I wrote this post I was in such a dark place and I turned to my fellow cyclists and you were all there for me.


Happy to help


----------



## Randombiker9 (11 Mar 2018)

I like Skol said:


> Funny I should post this just 2 days before I got knocked off myself.....
> 
> Happy to help


Don't jinx yourself next time . Luckily i've never been in an accident but i guess because most drivers are decent in Thames Valley area (has anyone had bad expreinces or accidents in this area? )  Well in my part they are.


----------



## Doobiesis (12 Mar 2018)

I like Skol said:


> Funny I should post this just 2 days before I got knocked off myself.....
> 
> Happy to help


Did you do much damage?


----------



## I like Skol (12 Mar 2018)

Doobiesis said:


> Did you do much damage?


Only a fractured skull and broken neck.


----------



## Doobiesis (12 Mar 2018)

Everything is fine sling is off and physio starts tomorrow.  happy days


----------



## Johnno260 (12 Mar 2018)

ouch get better soon don't rush things, as the memory etc are fresh you don't want to make a snap choice on cycling.

I'm a complete coward with pushing fast speeds now, I look more for a good average speed, I got my boardman up to 45mph once, my dedicated roadie I have had no where near as fast! haha


----------



## Doobiesis (12 Mar 2018)

Johnno260 said:


> ouch get better soon don't rush things, as the memory etc are fresh you don't want to make a snap choice on cycling.
> 
> I'm a complete coward with pushing fast speeds now, I look more for a good average speed, I got my boardman up to 45mph once, my dedicated roadie I have had no where near as fast! haha


It will be a few months before I’m cycling again, still got to put my bike back together! But hoping to drive again soon. Just glad I’m over the worst of it. Been awful!


----------



## BianchiVirgin (12 Mar 2018)

I can see you've lost your job but consider replacing your bike with something "New" and it will spur you on a bit and cheer you up. A new bike is hard to beat. Good luck


----------



## trewlis (13 Mar 2018)

Good thing you're doing better now. Never had a bad accident on a bike and I pray it never happens to me. Get well soon.


----------



## Doobiesis (11 Apr 2018)

Tried going on the turbo but my physio has said not to for at least two weeks as my shoulder got very stiff and painful. And in reading my consultant report about what I actually did! 

There is a massive rotator cuff tear. In particular there is a full thickness full width tear on the supraspinatus tendon with a retraction beyond the level of the AC joint. The tear continues posteriorly involving the whole infraspinatus tendon.

Am taking it a bit easier now.


----------



## DCBassman (11 Apr 2018)

Those two tendons are also snapped/torn in my right shoulder. Lots of graunching on significant movement. Op next Tuesday...


----------



## Doobiesis (11 Apr 2018)

DCBassman said:


> Those two tendons are also snapped/torn in my right shoulder. Lots of graunching on significant movement. Op next Tuesday...



I feel your pain dude, it’s horrible op to go through. Let me know how you get on wk t you xx


----------



## Doobiesis (11 Apr 2018)

DCBassman said:


> Those two tendons are also snapped/torn in my right shoulder. Lots of graunching on significant movement. Op next Tuesday...



I feel your pain dude, it’s horrible op to go through. Let me know how you get on wk t you xx


----------



## DCBassman (12 Apr 2018)

Thanks. Will have *lots* of time for posting here!


----------



## DCBassman (12 Apr 2018)

Meantime, keep up your tale also - would love to know your progress back toward the bike.


----------



## fossyant (12 Apr 2018)

Lots of various falls although the snapped spine (unstable spinal fracture with the T12 and L1. L1 snapped in 2) and 4 ribs has stopped me road riding. That was 2 and a half years ago. My back is still painful and limits the riding I do. I have a big chunk of my L1 missing as it's now a cheese wedge shape

It's mainly turbo and Off road these days. I was lucky as I very nearly severed the spinal cord, literally very close indeed. 6.5 weeks flat on my back on loads of drugs, morphne by the bucket load, diazepan, parecetemol and ibuprofen. The morphine had me off my head for about three weeks then i tapered down. The only bad thing about morphine was the dry skin. All the skin on my feet peeled off.

You must do your exercises as you are at risk of a frozen shoulder.


----------



## Oldbloke (12 Apr 2018)

DCBassman said:


> Those two tendons are also snapped/torn in my right shoulder. Lots of graunching on significant movement. Op next Tuesday...



I had that in 2016, 6 weeks of arm in sling & a lot of morphine. Did all the recommended exercises throughout including 4 shaky weeks on the turbo; then back on the bike. What a relief that was after the turbo!

Good luck with your op & recovery.


----------



## Crankarm (13 Apr 2018)

You said mud on the road. Consider suing the local authority or indeed some else such as a farmer if it was left on the road by tractors. Contact a solicitor that specialises in cycling related injury cases. Good luck with your recuperation.


----------



## Doobiesis (13 Apr 2018)

Crankarm said:


> You said mud on the road. Consider suing the local authority or indeed some else such as a farmer if it was left on the road by tractors. Contact a solicitor that specialises in cycling related injury cases. Good luck with your recuperation.


I just happen to be half way through a law degree  Its very difficult to sue the government.


----------



## Doobiesis (13 Apr 2018)

DCBassman said:


> Meantime, keep up your tale also - would love to know your progress back toward the bike.


Have rested my arm more this week and do my physio religiously, so hopefully next few weeks it will start to show. When do you have your OP? My shoulder kept dislocating when I did mine, and they couldn't fit me in to operate for 2 weeks. Be very careful if you're on morphine for the pain, trust me you are better off without it, it's another battle to come off that crap!! Took me a month to get over the side effects of that. Barely take any tablets, rather have the pain.


----------



## DCBassman (13 Apr 2018)

Tuesday. Saw the surgeon today. First surgeon decided it was holiday time...
Unfortunately, age doesn't help this, as the tendons tear naturally as you age. So at 65, it may be a bit of a lottery. However, I'm basically in good shape shoulder-wise, and he's a young, keen RN Surgeon Commander. So he's using fancy modern techniques that are like attaching tape to the tendons and fixing them into the bone with fancy rawlpugs. I've not had any particularly bad problems with morphine before, so hoping that won't happen. Because the alternative, fentanyl, is much, much worse...


----------



## Doobiesis (13 Apr 2018)

DCBassman said:


> Tuesday. Saw the surgeon today. First surgeon decided it was holiday time...
> Unfortunately, age doesn't help this, as the tendons tear naturally as you age. So at 65, it may be a bit of a lottery. However, I'm basically in good shape shoulder-wise, and he's a young, keen RN Surgeon Commander. So he's using fancy modern techniques that are like attaching tape to the tendons and fixing them into the bone with fancy rawlpugs. I've not had any particularly bad problems with morphine before, so hoping that won't happen. Because the alternative, fentanyl, is much, much worse...


They used some netting made of plastic to re attach my ligaments


----------



## DCBassman (14 Apr 2018)

Arthrex Speedbridge Rotator Cuff Repair is the technique they'll be using.


----------



## smokeysmoo (14 Apr 2018)

Nothing so dramatic, but I've broken an ankle and an elbow on separate occasions, along with the usual scuffs, cuts and abrasions.

I haven't read all the replies TBH but time really is a great healer.

Listen to the quacks and don't push too hard too soon to avoid setbacks.

GWS


----------



## Alan O (14 Apr 2018)

Doobiesis said:


> Have rested my arm more this week and do my physio religiously, so hopefully next few weeks it will start to show. When do you have your OP? My shoulder kept dislocating when I did mine, and they couldn't fit me in to operate for 2 weeks. Be very careful if you're on morphine for the pain, trust me you are better off without it, it's another battle to come off that crap!! Took me a month to get over the side effects of that. Barely take any tablets, rather have the pain.


I'll second that about morphine, which really messed up my head when I had it. And coming off it, yes, can be very bad with some people - someone I know suffered a couple of weeks of paranoid delusions after morphine.

For me it was before and after some surgery a while back, and they were almost obsessive about eliminating pain to the point of insisting on pumping the stuff into me until I could feel none. I'm really not that bothered about mild pain, and I ended up lying and saying I had none just to get them to stop the morphine.


----------



## Crankarm (14 Apr 2018)

Doobiesis said:


> I just happen to be half way through a law degree  Its very difficult to sue the government.



Good on you. Actually the defendant(s) is likely to be a local authority not the Government and or any other party who left mud on the road if indeed that was the case. Actually it is easier suing a public body as they are not going to disappear or go bankrupt so providing you can win your case you will get paid.


----------



## Crankarm (14 Apr 2018)

DCBassman said:


> Arthrex Speedbridge Rotator Cuff Repair is the technique they'll be using.



Sounds like a kit you can buy off Ebay? Sounds painful, good luck for a successful operation.


----------



## DCBassman (18 Apr 2018)

And it wasn't repairable. All collarbone work fine, rotator cuff trashed forever...


----------

